# Runny Nose



## Ghost216 (May 20, 2010)

So a few months ago I had an issue with Sonic hurting his foot, which healed. Now his nose is runny. I read symptoms of URI and the only symptom he has is a runny nose. It's not all the time. Its only when i wake him up. He'll do the whole huffy thing and when he calms down a little i can hear a little liquid in his nose. he ends up blowing it out while huffing at me then licks his nose or he'll sneeze it out. and its no color. just clear. it shoots out in little droplets like when he sneezes. or like when he licks his nose and gets spit in his nose and blows it out. after he gets out those 3 or 4 tiny drops theres no more liquid unless he licks his nose and get saliva (better sounding than spit) in his nose. no weird breathing, no lack of eating, drinking, or running. no change in attitude. no change in sleep habits. no sneezing. the only thing is his skin is dry from the dry winter air (i do keep his cage at a warm temp). I notice it only happens when i wake him up to move him onto his heating pad under his blanket. he likes sleeping under the right side of his wheel but now that its getting a little colder i make sure i put him on the heating pad. i dont know if its just snot building up as he sleeps, because i never really woke him up from a good sleep unless i accidentally bump into the cage but he just goes back to sleep, or if its saliva getting in his nose because he licks his nose like 3 times while huffing at me. 

to sum things up, he acts perfectly normal until i wake him up to move him, then he has a tiny bit of liquid in his nose, blows it out, no more issues with the liquid until i wake him up again to move him. im going to make an appointment at the vet tomorrow but i want to get some feedback from you all for some reassurance that hes ok.

also i think im going to move his heating pad under his wheel since thats like his place to catch some Zs.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm not a health expert so I can't say if he'll be alright or not, if it is a URI you're doing the right thing and getting him to a vet asap, its better to nip it in the butt before it gets any worse.

I can say that my girl when she wakes up tends to have a runny noise, clear liquid, and she's always licking her nose. When I first got her, I thought it was a URI as she had been outside for several hours with her previous owner in 65'F weather. I kept an eye on her for several weeks but it never changed, nor did she act sick, and then of course she saw the vet, and he said it was nothing, possibly an allergy (was also said on here when I asked). But I've also notice it tends to somewhat dry up after she's awake for awhile, just the wetness from her licking. Its been enough clear liquid that its dripped on me, but never hear her sneeze unless she sticks her face in the water too far.

But since you have the vet appointment tommorrow, I wouldn't worry too much, but can't say if it'll be nothing or a URI.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Do you have only a heating pad, or do you have some other way you are heating the cage as well? You said you keep his cage at a warm temp, does that mean you have a thermometer?

Those are the first things that came to my head. Wish I could help more, but I don't know much about uri's.


----------



## Ghost216 (May 20, 2010)

PJM said:


> Do you have only a heating pad, or do you have some other way you are heating the cage as well? You said you keep his cage at a warm temp, does that mean you have a thermometer?
> 
> Those are the first things that came to my head. Wish I could help more, but I don't know much about uri's.


i have a space heater. this weather is weird so sometimes i wake up and its still cold, sometimes i wake up and its too hot from the space heater, sometimes its just fine. i got the heating pad specifically for sleeping and after a bath. when hes awake hes usually running so that, mixed with the space heater keeps him warm but when hes sleeping hes vulnerable so i use the heating pad.


----------



## Ghost216 (May 20, 2010)

Puffers315 said:


> I'm not a health expert so I can't say if he'll be alright or not, if it is a URI you're doing the right thing and getting him to a vet asap, its better to nip it in the butt before it gets any worse.
> 
> I can say that my girl when she wakes up tends to have a runny noise, clear liquid, and she's always licking her nose. When I first got her, I thought it was a URI as she had been outside for several hours with her previous owner in 65'F weather. I kept an eye on her for several weeks but it never changed, nor did she act sick, and then of course she saw the vet, and he said it was nothing, possibly an allergy (was also said on here when I asked). But I've also notice it tends to somewhat dry up after she's awake for awhile, just the wetness from her licking. Its been enough clear liquid that its dripped on me, but never hear her sneeze unless she sticks her face in the water too far.
> 
> But since you have the vet appointment tommorrow, I wouldn't worry too much, but can't say if it'll be nothing or a URI.


mine never has enough to drip on me unless he sneezes after licking his nose, and when he blows it out it just comes out as tiny bubbles against his nose then he'll lick his nose


----------

